# Hysterical Video on Pit Bull Adoption



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Saw this on a friend's page on FB. I'm sure there are some on here that will not find this funny, but I could stop laughing. "It's like a gun you can pet"


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

LMFAO... "it's like a gun you can pet..." ahhahahaha thanks for the link.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

:rofl::rofl:

That was great!! :roll:


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

lmao heck yeah that was awesome lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

bahahahaha
"my girls on the couch...i'm spoonin the dog"
"honey you don't great me at the back door shacking your a$$ every day"

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

hahahah... that is hilarious.. awesome!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I had to show my brother and parents! lmao


----------



## Steelers_Fan (Oct 22, 2010)

hillarious


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw this video today too, so great!


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

:rofl:hahaha that was great


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm not having any luck with this video. I tried to watch it here and I can't hear anything. I tried to watch it on my mobile, and its like YouTube muted the video, which they've been known to do before. Bummer.


----------

